# Question about 2nd run



## geek (Oct 12, 2014)

Just pressing my grapes, never done a 2nd run with skins. Want to try a Rose.

Do you just put skins in fermenter, add spring water and sugar to desired SG, then add yeast??

Some info please.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 12, 2014)

for a 2nd run - I don't press the skins very hard or if any, then whatever amount of wine you received from the first run you divide that by 1/2 and that is how much sugar water you must add to make a 2nd run. No yeast is necessary .


----------



## geek (Oct 12, 2014)

So you are saying 1/2 of the pressed skins?
I am scooping out skins and pressing them, leaving sediment behind to toss.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## geek (Oct 12, 2014)

Do you use the gross lees for the 2nd run or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 12, 2014)

Varis - 
I don't press that hard if any most of the time - Once I have enough of first run juice - then I will find out how many gallons I got from the 1st run and then divide that in 1/2 and that is the amount of sugar water to add to all the skins and whatever left over juice you may have that you did not use to make the 1st run- leave all sediment also


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 12, 2014)

You may also need to add acid. So check your numbers.


----------



## geek (Oct 12, 2014)

God....so many grape skins on the bottom of the brute that I'm disturbing the goop, no way around it...,
Oh well, pressing everything with all goop.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## geek (Oct 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## geek (Oct 12, 2014)

Ballpark, how many lbs of sugar should I need for a 8gal 2nd run batch?
Thinking about SG in the 1.075 range for a Rose, is that about right?

..


----------



## geek (Oct 12, 2014)

PH shooting up in the 4.xx now after using spring water.
Do you guys use acid blend to up the TA?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## geek (Oct 12, 2014)

Wait...rechecked ph after mixing everything in the brute and is 3.5x actually.

Ignore previous post....


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## geek (Oct 12, 2014)

Should I worry about TA in this case at all??


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 12, 2014)

Use Tartaric, not acid blend. 

Measure TA if you want. It's a 2nd run wine, so it just depends on how careful you want to be. Probably worth a few extra minutes, just to be certain, but your pH seems to be right on. That's a little surprising after adding water.


----------



## geek (Oct 12, 2014)

Wow, this is too good to be true.
Checked TA and around almost 0.7 and PH around 3.4x

How is the TA looking that good if I added plain spring water with no acid at all??

Total sugar was 14lbs and SG around 1.075

Is this looking good??

.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 12, 2014)

It means your original grapes must have had a good bit of acid on them. I made a second run "rose" but instead of using sugar I used honey.


----------



## geek (Oct 12, 2014)

The thing is that TA was also around 0.7 originally.

I used like 1.75 gallons of acidulated water to bring brix down a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## geek (Oct 13, 2014)

Well guys, this seem to be going well as far as I can tell, for this 2nd run Rose style...

Fermentation started by itself last night just after a few minutes of putting everything together.

All pressed skins were placed back in brute.
8 gallons of spring water used and around 14 lbs of white sugar, all dissolved and we stirred really well.

*Must readings from last night:*

SG ~1.075
Must temp ~72F
PH ~3.4x
TA ~0.7

I got really surprised that the TA was within a good range because we added 8 gallons of spring water and no tartaric or acid blend at all......got me thinking....

Punched cap this morning.

Do you also add Fermaid K to a 2nd run ferment?
In general, do you treat a 2nd run ferment any different than a normal ferment?


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 13, 2014)

It is likely you would need more nutrient on a 2nd run than the 1st run.


----------



## geek (Oct 15, 2014)

Guys, I am pressing the skins from my 2nd run later today.
Do you/can you also put a 2nd run through MLF or not at all?


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 15, 2014)

It would depend on what kind of flavor profile you are after. I would be tempted to do it for stablility reasons.


----------



## geek (Oct 15, 2014)

Have you tried?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

